# 2012 AU Bands



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone:
Just a quick question, does anyone know when 2012 AU bands will be sent out!
Thank You 
RJ


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Dadona said:


> Hi Everyone:
> Just a quick question, does anyone know when 2012 AU bands will be sent out!
> Thank You
> RJ


I think the general conscientious is that it depends on where you are getting them from. Example: You will get them from a club faster than a pigeon supply house. But January 2012.


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

ordered from AU but because of convention i think bands going to be late.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They aren't supposed to be distributed until the 1st of the year. It all depends on when they ship them out. Some are shipped so they are there on the first week, while others may be shipped during the first week and may not be there until the following week. Pigeon clubs get theirs at the end of December and are trusted to start selling them on the 1st.


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You for the heads up.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine are usually delivered on January 2.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I remember I use to get them about a week before jan 1. 
but last year they waited until jan 1 to send them out, making me recieve them on jan 3-4.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

The way Post office is running now it might be a little later.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone know if the AU bands will be setup for the chip sticks this year?
Just wondering if I need to switch from the bricon snap rings to the chips.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*AU bands are mormaly mail out around the last week of DECEMBER so as to arive by the second of JANUARY* GEORGE


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

My club secretary receives them right around Christmas, but club members do not receive them until the annual meeting, which is the first Sunday after January 1st.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

was told my band will be shipped thursday so when i get them my baby bird will be around 5-6 days old. Up to date, 17 have already hatched . I have been breeding around the same time every year and bands have always came on time. If they dont make it i will have 17 2011 banded birds, lol and someone will be flying young birds as old birds then.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Anybody know what color they are this year?


----------



## Cabin Loft (Apr 3, 2009)

Dadona said:


> Hi Everyone:
> Just a quick question, does anyone know when 2012 AU bands will be sent out!
> Thank You
> RJ


I got my "2012" Green Bands from Foy's Pigeon Supplies on Monday. I placed my order on Friday and got them on Monday.
I guess I better clear this up. Surprisingly the band I got were not the AU bands, but IPB B bands. Not sure where that is going to place my birds for future use?
I just called the American Pigeon Club for "2012" and joined. The reason why I never joined is because I had the understanding you had to be a member of a local Pigeon Club in which there is none in my area. But the new "2012" bands are pink, but they look orange in color. I also found out I can race my birds in open futurity events. Something no one has ever told me.


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

*AU Bands*

Yes, I get my bands always in 1st week of january but I hope AU convention does not slow things up!!!


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

i ordered from foys a while back ago and nothing yet...my eggs hatch in a week


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Cabin Loft said:


> I got my "2012" Green Bands from Foy's Pigeon Supplies on Monday. I placed my order on Friday and got them on Monday.


here we go again. Please if you got only NPI band ,please dont say that you got them. AU and IF bands has not been distribute yet until 2012.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> here we go again. Please if you got only NPI band ,please dont say that you got them. AU and IF bands has not been distribute yet until 2012.


How can you be so sure? A lot of clubs get theres right after christmas and don't distrubite them till the 1st. Not saying your not right cause most likely you are but Foys very well could have mistake and shipped them early. Was just few weeks ago or so that Kmart and sears accidentally put video game out a week early and some people end up buying the game.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> How can you be so sure? A lot of clubs get theres right after christmas and don't distrubite them till the 1st. Not saying your not right cause most likely you are but Foys very well could have mistake and shipped them early. Was just few weeks ago or so that Kmart and sears accidentally put video game out a week early and some people end up buying the game.


that is wonderful news for you guys. Im not in any clubs but i ordered my few weeks ago (from foy's PS) and i expecting to receive them after new years eve but not after Christmas. If you are in a club than i understand because club members will get their bands earlier then the rest of us who are not in a club.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The club isn't suposed to give them out until the 1st of the year. But tonight was the combine meeting and the Secretary of the IF is my combine Secretary and he give out some boxes of bands to the club Secretaries instead of shipping them out next week. I'm not completly sure but I also think one guy got his personalized IF bands which I really don't think is right for anybody to have the bands this early. If I had my bands right now I could band a couple babies from my old cock that I don't break up since he's so old and I'm just trying to get young out of and I know I won't get them on on the 1st. So they'll have 2010 bands.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

anybody of guys a club secretary or anybody whom i can buy bands from their club... ill get 50 bands... or more...pls. pm me if soo...thanks


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I just ordered my AU bands from Foy's yesterday. I asked when they where going to ship them and the lady told me they haven't recieved them yet and won't till this coming week. So, I am looking at getting them by the 1st. 

Oh, she said she has about 150 orders to fill right now.


----------



## Cabin Loft (Apr 3, 2009)

*"2012" Bands are Green*



SouthTown Racers said:


> Anybody know what color they are this year?


The "2012" Bands are Green


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Just to clear up the confusion, Tony has IPB bands and not AU. I know, because he wrote me.*


Cabin Loft said:


> The "2012" Bands are Green


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I thought 2012 Au bands are white?? Seems like I remember reading that when I ordered mine. But that was nearly ten months ago


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

*AU Bands*

Yes: AU bands are white for 2012 if you have green you must have ordered that color or you have bought either IF or NPA maybe ?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

The AU bands are blaze Orange. Ask me how I know.  

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

V-John said:


> The AU bands are blaze Orange. Ask me how I know.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


How you know, Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

*AU Bands*

OK received my AU bands today. And yes they are white Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow. Way too much confusion on this topic. I really don't know how you don't know what organization your bands are registered to.


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

*AU Bands*

I'm not confused I'm just letting everyone know that AU Bands have been sent out and that I have received mine. And just wanted to say have a safe and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, I got mine today also. I did the vanity bands this year with my last name. They look great! Don't have my breeders together yet so no rush to band anything. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and a great 2012.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Ok, here is a picture of my band. Do they give new guys a different color? Is there something I should be peeling off? 

Yes, it is a 2012 band. 



Thanks guys!


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

i got mine today so keep a look aut for them.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine are white.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The secretary told me he got the bands this week already.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

yes they are white next year are going to be green.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

So why aren't mine white, or what am I doing wrong? Was there a mistake? They say 2012...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone know what color the IF bands are?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I got mine in the mail today. Mine are white. 

Mine are also the I-Com style, just they way I placed the order for them.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

My bands arrived US mail today, 12/24.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I also received my bands in the mail today.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

V-John said:


> Ok, here is a picture of my band. Do they give new guys a different color? Is there something I should be peeling off?
> 
> Yes, it is a 2012 band.
> 
> ...


What initials do your band have maybe your club order them in a different color.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

orock said:


> What initials do your band have maybe your club order them in a different color.


The intials are APRU. I got them directly from the AU as I haven't offically joined the club yet... So does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

V-John said:


> So why aren't mine white, or what am I doing wrong? Was there a mistake? They say 2012...


Did you pick orange as your color?


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you mean ARPU?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Did you pick orange as your color?


Yes, I meant ARPU and I didn't choose anything as far as colors are concerned. Thanks!


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I also received my bands in the mail today.


Thanks, for posting, Don! The bands look nice.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I got mine today too 12/24, they are a bright peachy/ orange color, with ARPU on them. Must be those who got white are all special order (loft or club name) and regular AU are the orange. Guessing.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

It depends on the distributors sometimes color there isn't anything wrong it's just a color.


----------



## stmup56 (Nov 22, 2011)

i still haven't got mine i ordered in late November should i call them


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Our AU club bands are white.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Cabin Loft said:


> I got my "2012" Green Bands from Foy's Pigeon Supplies on Monday. I placed my order on Friday and got them on Monday.
> I guess I better clear this up. Surprisingly the band I got were not the AU bands, but IPB B bands. Not sure where that is going to place my birds for future use?
> I just called the American Pigeon Club for "2012" and joined. The reason why I never joined is because I had the understanding you had to be a member of a local Pigeon Club in which there is none in my area. But the new "2012" bands are pink, but they look orange in color. I also found out I can race my birds in open futurity events. Something no one has ever told me.


The bands are white and have chip pouch


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Personally, I think its about time the AU and IF have the same color band, now they just need to join together.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Personally, I think its about time the AU and IF have the same color band, now they just need to join together.


This year they are. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=634661&postcount=7


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

windyflat said:


> Anyone know if the AU bands will be setup for the chip sticks this year?
> Just wondering if I need to switch from the bricon snap rings to the chips.
> Thanks
> Tom


It all depends on what the club orders my club decided not to get the chip rings.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i really dont know who to believe and who not to on this post everyone is saying a differnet color. How come some people got their bands early from foy's and i ordered mine two weeks ago and havent gotten anything yet


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Bears135 said:


> i really dont know who to believe and who not to on this post everyone is saying a differnet color. How come some people got their bands early from foy's and i ordered mine two weeks ago and havent gotten anything yet


you are not the only one. I ordered my last month and foy hasnt even charge my credit card yet. I guess wait until next week or so and if nothing comes up, just contact them.

People who got their bands early because they are in a club and club distribute bands earlier to their members.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I do know that the Clubs get them early, they might cost a little more.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> you are not the only one. I ordered my last month and foy hasnt even charge my credit card yet. I guess wait until next week or so and if nothing comes up, just contact them.
> 
> People who got their bands early because they are in a club and club distribute bands earlier to their members.


What does Foy's web site say about mailing the 2012 bands?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Our club has not gotten our bands yet . No mail today maybe tomorrow. If a club gives out bands early that's breaking the AU rules. Thats what i was told anyway.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

sev3ns0uls said:


> you are not the only one. I ordered my last month and foy hasnt even charge my credit card yet. I guess wait until next week or so and if nothing comes up, just contact them.
> 
> People who got their bands early because they are in a club and club distribute bands earlier to their members.


If Foy's received your order they would have already sent you a letter of confirmation with a customer receipt or ID number. They also notify you the day they ship the order. I received an e-mail yesterday that they had shipped my order by priority mail. I expect to receive the order today or tomorrow. If you did not receive the letter of confirmation with the receipt number then most likely something is amiss, I would get in touch with them immediately.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> What does Foy's web site say about mailing the 2012 bands?


they said they will distribute au 2012 bands on Jan 1st 2012. So i suggest wait at least couple more days and see if you got anything in the mail. Although it also stated on their website when i ordered my last month that bands will mail to customer in 2 to 4 weeks. 

for me, if I dont receive my 2012 bands by next week, i will contact them.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Our club has not gotten our bands yet . No mail today maybe tomorrow. If a club gives out bands early that's breaking the AU rules. Thats what i was told anyway.


well clearly we saw some club members got their 2012 bands already. Proven from the picture they posted so i think different clubs have different rules.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

grifter said:


> If Foy's received your order they would have already sent you a letter of confirmation with a customer receipt or ID number. They also notify you the day they ship the order. I received an e-mail yesterday that they had shipped my order by priority mail. I expect to receive the order today or tomorrow. If you did not receive the letter of confirmation with the receipt number then most likely something is amiss, I would get in touch with them immediately.


yes, i got the confirmation receipt when i placed my order last November but its 2012 and still no shipping confirmation yet. they havent even charge my credit card yet. 

Although i did ordered some custom bands too so i think that might have delay the process. You know what, i think ill just contact them right now.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

sev3ns0uls said:


> well clearly we saw some club members got their 2012 bands already. Proven from the picture they posted so i think different clubs have different rules.


a club rule cant override an AU or IF rule...we shouldnt have gotten any bands yet but i got mine on saturday. personally i think it doesnt matter since if you bred real early you bred to have them banded january 1st.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got my 2012 AU bands from foys today in the mail, they are white and dont have a chip but they sure look nice .


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

The bands are shipped directly to club secretaries, usually during the last week of the year. It is up to them to hold them and not distribute to club members until Jan. 1.

However, I ordered custom AU bands this year and I received mine on the same day that our club secretary got the club bands so obviously the custom bands and club bands are shipped on or close to the same date.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

There is no mail delivery today so how did Bears135 get his bands today?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Could be ups


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

akbird said:


> There is no mail delivery today so how did Bears135 get his bands today?


i was suprise that i got them today but i did, I really didnt pay attention who delivered them


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I got mine directly from AU. As of right now, I'm not even a member of a club yet. I will be in a week or so... But as of right now, no... And mine are still blaze orange. And I'm not sure why.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

V-John said:


> I got mine directly from AU. As of right now, I'm not even a member of a club yet. I will be in a week or so... But as of right now, no... And mine are still blaze orange. And I'm not sure why.


Ask them.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Ask them.


Touche'.  

I will though, and let you know what I find out. (Because I just KNOW that everyone is dying to find out.  )


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Dadona said:


> Hi Everyone:
> Just a quick question, does anyone know when 2012 AU bands will be sent out!
> Thank You
> RJ


AU/IF Club secretaries should have bands already and are allowed to release them starting Jan 1 of each year. The pigeon supply houses don’t get their bands tell the 1st that’s why there is a delay.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

*AU bands*

Those are the bands i got


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Ask them.


So, I sent them an email and this is their response.

"Our stock (ARPU) bands are supposed to be pink in recognition of breast cancer awareness. White is the 2012 standard color for bands but there is no problem using bands of any color that have AU on them. "

There you have it!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

well i contacted Foys yesterday thru email around noon and they reply me back for needing more information and so i sent it to them. It has passed 24 hours now and still no reply yet.


----------



## stmup56 (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone receive there's today.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

stmup56 said:


> Did anyone receive there's today.


Yes, I received mine today.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Received my AU and NPA Bands today


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I recevied mine last week from siegal's they where white


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

I called foys and they said that the bands got delayed and itll arrive next week.


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

napcinco05 said:


> I called foys and they said that the bands got delayed and itll arrive next week.


But some people got their's from foys already?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I called Foys today and they told me they lost the order in which the bands were ordered. The lady told me they were finishing them up today and mine would also be shipped today. When I called them 2 weeks ago, they said they had about 150 orders to fill. Thats a lot of bands. Good to know a lot of fanciers ordered


----------



## stmup56 (Nov 22, 2011)

What should I do mine hached on the 3 will they still go on next week?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*You shouldn't have a problem, but you may need to use some vasoline toward the end of next week. I usually band at 7 to 10 days old.*


stmup56 said:


> What should I do mine hached on the 3 will they still go on next week?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *You shouldn't have a problem, but you may need to use some vasoline toward the end of next week. I usually band at 7 to 10 days old.*


10 days old is way to late to be banding babies , if you are banding past the 7th day there is something wrong with your birds. Singles in a nest are banded usually on the 5th or 6th day but a pair in the nest the 7th day is usually a tight fit at best .


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Got my AU bands today!!! 

Ten days is pretty late to band, but I have banded a lot of birds at 10 days old. I had to use vasoline on some birds and had no problem with others. All them are healthy birds...*


PigeonVilla said:


> 10 days old is way to late to be banding babies , if you are banding past the 7th day there is something wrong with your birds. Singles in a nest are banded usually on the 5th or 6th day but a pair in the nest the 7th day is usually a tight fit at best .


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I could never band any of my birds at ten days, at least not with a number eight band.


----------



## stmup56 (Nov 22, 2011)

*got'um*

i got my bands today and immediately banded my week olds they were tight but went on ok for a first timer.


----------



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like you might be banding parakeets at 10 days old? LOL


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i found out why some people have orange band now. cause it were suppose to be pink for cancer awareness, however, they are between a pink and orange color. 

did ya know that?

The personal bands are white this year. They will be green next year.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

The ones I had last year from the AU said CURE for cancer fund raisers.


----------

